# Help please on using a cpap machine



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, following on from Tony's thread about cpap machines, I never thought to ask on here for help with my problem. 

I have been using the machine (resmed s9) for about two months now with a humidifier. It was great at first, probably because I was so tired, but the longer I am using it the less sleep I am getting again. 

I wake up hourly with a really dry throat and by 3am I just sit in bed waiting to get up (don't want to disturb shmbo). 

The sleep clinic say its just a case of getting use to it, but I have tried different pillows, sleeping positions etc and am now starting to despair a little. 

Any help or advice would be gratefully received. 

Thanks 

Derek


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

What mask are you using ?

Full face or nasal ?


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Full Face 
And waiting for a Gel mask as I have to wear this one really tight because it has to work at nearly full capacity all the time.

Regards

Derek


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I think you are probably tying yourself up in knots and getting stressed.

I had a lot of up's and downs at the start of cpap treatment.
and you will too.

Try and relax and dont over think it.

Have you tried without the humidifier ?

Whats the temp like in your bedroom ?

You just need to persevere,it will get easier.

Are you napping during the day ?


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Neil,

You are right it is starting to stress me out as the relief in the first week or so was so good.

We sleep with the windows open wide which dictates the room temprature and no I dont nap during the day (used to fall asleep at the computer)  

Its worse without the humidifier but I will persevere as the alternative is much worse.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree with Neilbes the first year is by far the worst. It takes alot of getting used and indeed finding the best and most comfortable mask.

The fitting always has to be fairly tight to stop the air leaking. I am assuming you haven't got a beard or moustache as that was an early problem for us. Also you might find different head gear helps, there is a selction now. Charlie hates the band ones and uses a full cap.

Dryness and sore throat are also quite common which is why humidifers were brought in. Other things to try over time if it persists are Karvol inhaler just before sleep to clear your airways and as a last resort nose spray. But I would stress that you give yourself lots of time to get used to it all. Even then you will have good and bad nights.

If you have a set pressure machine you may like to consider an auto pap machine as these respong as you need them but you generally have to buy these yourself as the hospital doesn't provide them.

All the best

Joyce


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Joyce,
I will try your suggestions, but I suppose the main thing is at least I now know that's it's not the instant fix I had hoped for and it's a case of perserverance.

Regards
Derek


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

David who I mentioned in other thread also had problems to begin with as he had very dry throat and mouth, he got humidifier and it all changed for him. He did say that it needed to be alot tighter around his face than he imagined but once the strap got warm with the skin it became more comfortable. 

He used to be up to the loo at least 4 times a night and snoring could be heard 4 MH's away, now nothing once asleep he never moves but does seem to need less sleep than in the past as he is up around 6am most days. I think he puts this down to the fact he gets more quality sleep now so doesn't need as much. 

Perseverance is necessary but sleep deprivation is agony :?  

Mandy


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Mandy, it has cured my snoring but Anne says she can hear the air coming out, but tries to imagine it's waves crashing in.

Regards
Derek


----------

